# JAKARTA | Rajawali Place + St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 244m | 55 fl | 132m | 30 fl | T/O



## endar

http://www.gensleron.com/lifestyle/2015/3/27/leisure-and-luxury-in-asia.html


----------



## endar

progress



Rajomudo said:


> Existing Building Demolition Progress July 11, 2015
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20150711_112616_zpsheuuuq2n.jpg


----------



## endar

four season hotel and apartment exiting









source









by aan mustafa

if completed, this towers gonna make skyline much bettter

















jakarta'skyline thread










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488604&page=75


----------



## endar

around area

by aan mustafa


----------



## ChaoticTranquility

Official: this will be the new headquarters for Rajawali, The St Regis Jakarta and The Residences at The St Regis Jakarta. Opening in *2019*.

khabah

***

*Starwood Hotels & Resorts to Debut Ultra-Luxury St. Regis Brand in Indonesia’s Thriving Capital in Partnership with Rajawali Property Group*

_Set in the Heart of Jakarta’s Golden Triangle, the New St. Regis Jakarta and The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta Will Set a New Paradigm for Luxury Hospitality_

JAKARTA, Indonesia -- Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:HOT) announced today that the company has reached a management agreement with Rajawali Property Group to open The St. Regis Jakarta and The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta. Centrally located on Jalan H.R. Rasuna Said, Kuninganin in South Jakarta, the hotel and residences will be part of a new mixed-use development, which will also feature a commercial office tower that will serve as the headquarters of Rajawali Property Group. Slated to open in 2019, The St. Regis Jakarta and The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta are poised to become the premium address for well-heeled travelers and residents.

"The St. Regis Jakarta and The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta are a great testament to the growing wealth and appetite for luxury in Indonesia's capital," said Stephen Ho, President, Starwood Hotels & Resorts Asia Pacific. "We are delighted to foster our relationship with Rajawali Property Group by bringing the St. Regis brand's bespoke service, contemporary design and refined elegance to the ever-bustling city of Jakarta."

Shirley Tan, CEO of Rajawali Property Group, added, "Jakarta currently features some upscale residences that are located above or next to hotels, but few offer the heights of refinement tied to the St. Regis name. Today's signing with Starwood is part of Rajawali's greater residential strategy to develop a collection of truly branded residences with unique ownership privileges in Southeast Asia, including The Residences at The St. Regis Langkawi in 2016 and The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta in 2019."

The St. Regis Jakarta will offer 280 luxuriously-appointed guestrooms and suites, all bearing elements of the brand's rich heritage infused with modern inspiration. The hotel will feature four distinctive restaurants, including an all-day dining venue, a fine dining restaurant, The Deli, and the signature St. Regis bar. For meetings and events, the hotel will offer expansive function space that spans 3,600 square meters. Guests will also be able to indulge in world-class leisure facilities, including a spa with six treatment rooms, a fitness center and a swimming pool. To further enhance the guest experience, The St. Regis Jakarta will provide signature St. Regis Butler Service, offering guests 24-hour anticipatory service that customizes each stay to specific needs, tastes and preferences, allowing guests to savor the rarest luxuries of all time.

Following the success of the residences at St. Regis hotels in Singapore and Bangkok, and the soon-to-open St. Regis Kuala Lumpur, The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta will set new standards for luxury living in Jakarta. Located in a separate tower adjacent to the hotel, the 164 branded residences will offer homeowners and investors refined luxury and privacy, with each home expressing a sense of intimacy, grandeur and panoramic views of the vast city skyline.

The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta will feature three types of apartments: a 3-bedroom Sky Residence occupying 355 to 373 square meters; the Sky Villa, a 750 square meter, 4-bedroom unit; and the Sky Palace, featuring over 1,250 square meters. Residents will enjoy exclusive concierge service, a multi-function room and wine room, private garden pool, private dining and library lounge, fitness center and dedicated car parking space. Residence owners will also be able to enjoy the renowned St. Regis services at their doorstep, including St. Regis Butler Service, as well as access the hotel's fitness and dining facilities.

"Starwood is pleased to expand its portfolio of St. Regis residences in Asia Pacific, as we see strong continued growth opportunities in this area," said Rajit Sukumaran, Senior Vice President, Acquisition & Development, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, Asia Pacific. "The Residences at The St. Regis Jakarta will cater to the lifestyle needs of the increasingly affluent and appeal to luxury property investors, while remaining deeply rooted in St. Regis' distinctive legacy of uncompromising elegance and the ability to provide the finest experiences imaginable."

The announcement further strengthens the partnership between Starwood and Rajawali Property Group, which currently owns eight Starwood properties, with a total of more than 1,500 rooms throughout Malaysia and Indonesia. This distinguished portfolio includes The St. Regis Bali Resort and the all-suite St. Regis Langkawi Resort. The latter is on track to open in April 2016, as part of an integrated complex comprising The Westin Langkawi Resort & Spa and the ultra-modern Langkawi International Convention Centre (LICC), both owned by Rajawali Property Group.

Starwood currently operates 18 hotels in Indonesia, five of which are located in Jakarta. The company is accelerating its growth in the country and is on track to open 13 additional hotels in the next three years. In addition to The St. Regis Jakarta, Starwood's pipeline also includes Aloft hotels in Kebon Jeruk and Wahid Haysyim, The Westin Jakarta and W Jakarta.

*Source:* http://www.hospitalitynet.org/news/global/154000320/4074174.html


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

tempFileForShare_2016-02-21-23-41-59 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2016-02-21-23-42-24 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ===========

20160221_083206 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160221_091459 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2016-03-13-15-07-26 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Latest design??





















> *FOUR SEASONS*
> 
> Jakarta, Indonesia
> 
> Located in the heart of Jakarta's central business district, the luxury Four Seasons hotel has undergone a major refurbishment and redevelopment with the integration of two new towers into the property. *A 55 storey, 244m high residential tower, known as Four Season Residences, and a 30 storey, 132m high commercial tower* will deliver world class hotel and residential facilities and provide an iconic landmark headquarters facility for the Rajawali Group.
> 
> Ramboll were appointed by PT Rajawali Group to provide multidisciplinary engineering services for the redevelopment of the Four Seasons mixed use project, up to 50% design development stage. Ramboll’s expertise across the high-rise, residential, commercial and hotel markets and our local and technical experience allowed us to quickly identify the most appropriate solutions for each element. Ramboll provided building services (MEP), structural and geotechnical engineering services and other specialist services including Vertical Transport and Fire.
> 
> ....


more at http://www.ramboll.com/projects/ruk/four-seasons-jakarta


----------



## tirtabuana

update progres

Foursesason 

Foursesason 

Foursesason 

Foursesason


----------



## eurico

Excellent progress.... The prep stage almost done. Hopefully the structure works will start soon kay:


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2016-04-25-16-46-08 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160605_134404 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160605_134406 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> 
> IMG_6998 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## perdianstations

*ST. REGIS*

PROYEK NYA LAGI BERENTI HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHI :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2016-10-03-17-56-36 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2016-10-10-20-50-21 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2017-01-16-17-41-58 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-01-16-17-42-30 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20170304_193841 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2017-04-10-18-32-02 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-04-10-18-31-35 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Update



alif1509 said:


> 31 Januari 2019


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8QooJcnwgA/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9B29wvFF8q/


----------



## eurico

more view



VRS said:


> 20200220_164627 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> level 46 now...
> 
> 20200220_164633 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9BFrbwHWuM/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9gSp_dgNvm/


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> 20200317_104450 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200317_104454 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200317_105831 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

Pict by VRS


----------



## eurico

Lantai ke 53


----------



## eurico




----------



## eurico

It is TO now....


----------



## Kenat

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_Z3m35l6oK/


----------



## eurico

Update by raja drone id


----------



## eurico

update


----------



## eurico

update


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEDtb34jRAr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CECL3r5D_sD/


----------



## eurico

update


----------



## eurico

From raja drone id youtube


----------



## Kenat

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG0FkyLj5lv/


----------



## Kenat

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHFCa74H_er/


----------

